# How long does it usually take for corys to lay eggs?



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,
My cories might be spawning, so how long does it usually take for corys to lay eggs? Should I put the pair together in a breeding net?


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, I had mine for years and they just beat eachother up. They were peppered corys, though. Dunno.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cories will lay a number of eggs on the glass or lift tubes or even heaters over the course of hours...if you wish to breed cories you will need to set up a separate tank for them...
NO.......a breeding net will not work...


----------

